# Myspace



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I was just curious if anyone else is on myspace.com? I am in need of new friends!! hehe... let me know if you are myspace.com...


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

hi yes im on myspace im under *wifey* and of course i have a pic of my Scrappy. hehe


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Oct 6 2005, 09:23 PM
> *I was just curious if anyone else is on myspace.com?  I am in need of new friends!!  hehe... let me know if you are myspace.com...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I'd be your new friend...but is seems that I'm already an old one.....


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm on myspace.. in fact I spend way way too much time on there *lol* I'll pm you!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Oct 6 2005, 07:13 PM
> *I'm on myspace.. in fact I spend way way too much time on there *lol*  I'll pm you!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=107363*


[/QUOTE]
I just found it and i need a tour







:new_Eyecrazy:







some one help ??


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

What is myspace? I like to check out new things, maybe I will check it out


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

myspace.com is this stupid (I say stupid because of a certain issue i have with it... but thats another story) ...anyway... you connect with your friends.. and basically its like you can talk through it and leave messages for your friends... or meet new friends... join member groups with the same interest.. such as there is a maltese dog owner group. I'm not really into it... -_- 

basically go to myspace.com and sign up.... then you will have a page that is just yours... you can add pictures of yourself, dog, etc... write some things about yourself such as your favorite books, tv shows, movies, if your single, married, what schools your went to, etc...

If anyone needs help.. PM me. Dont forget to let me know when your done.. so i can add you as my friend!! hehe


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Never went on it but going to check it out. I'll be your new friend but we kinda know each other a little bit from here.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

i am under alma berber, what name are u under?


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

i'm on myspace and have pictures of l.e. too! what's your display name?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i have an account but we r friends already hehe..but everyone else feel free to invite me..im ladymontava on there also


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elliesmomie_@Oct 7 2005, 12:53 PM
> *i'm on myspace and have pictures of l.e. too!  what's your display name?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
my display name is Stacy


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

I just joined, but don't know what I am doing yet hee hee. My username
is lethalfire I haven't figured out how to find any of you all yet.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

I just joined Myspace. My display name is maltesemom. Don't know how long I'll stay though.


----------



## Deyna (May 29, 2005)

I too am on myspace! i'm a little too addicted sometimes









www.myspace.com/khrisxtine 

that's what i go under, don't really have many pictures of my kiddo's since it was just my birthday about a month ago and still have some pictures up when i had hair extensions lol..


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Here is my MySpace link. I don't have any of you added so please add me!  

MySpace link


----------



## dianesand (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm on myspace also! Here I am if you all want to add me.  myspace


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

OMG







I can't believe your all on my space, I just thought the kids did this .. My kids are on it, will have to check everyone out.







I wouldn't get anything done if a got involved in that too :lol:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I dont really like myspace...







I'm on it to see what my (I think X) bf does...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

There was an article in our newspaper about the most popular sites for different age groups and myspace.com was listed for those aged 18 and under, if I recall correctly. The ones for mid-20s were Photobucket, Imageshack and others that I can't remember.....

EDIT: Well, my memory wasn't so great. I still had the newspaper and here is the correct info:

Most popular web sites 18-24:
Facebook; ImageShack; Music VideoCodes; MySpace.com; PhotoBucket


Most popular web sites 25-34:
Fisher-Price; BabyCenter; New york Post; Old Navy; Ikea


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I went on to myspace.com because a friend recommended it. I had moved in my jr. year of high school to where I currently am today. I have found friends from my old school, some I've lost touch with here and some I had met during summers. It's great! It's amazing to see what they all are doing today, who they have married and their beautiful children.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

My question is, is this site available for international folks or is it mainly for people living in the US.
I have been going to Paltalk and Yahoo now for years and we have a huge amount of friends we chat live with world wide.
I also use these sites to chat with my kids and grandkids back home in Australia. I also have a very good friend in Western Australia who I now can keep in contact with live on Paltalk and we have a mag just about every day now since she has come back on line after moving house. I have friends in Sydney, England and many here in the US as well.
There are a lot of live chat sites that offer this service and Yahoo now offers free PC to PC phone connection to internationals so I go there to talk to my kids as well. I had a look at my space but frankly I would much rather remain annonymous regarding my personal details and photos, I have a thing about putting photos on the internet, I have had some friends who have had nasty experiences from doing so.








I have to say though that it is amazing how easy it is to keep in touch with your family and friends via these commodities and the good thing too is if you don't want to have other people interrupting you can open a private room and make yourself invisable to all but the ones you wish to talk to. I really like that part of it


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

Im setting up mine today! My husband has been on it for a while, and Im addicted to his.
The only thing is that I don't want a plan jane page, but I don't know how to make it pretty either. 
I'm very happy so many of you are on it, cause none of my close friends have one. 
So, when Im done I'm looking all of you up!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Nov 3 2005, 08:23 AM
> *There was an article in our newspaper about the most popular sites for different age groups and myspace.com was listed for those aged 18 and under, if I recall correctly. The ones for mid-20s were Photobucket, Imageshack and others that I can't remember.....
> 
> EDIT: Well, my memory wasn't so great. I still had the newspaper and here is the correct info:
> ...


[/QUOTE]
What about babyboomers? We have no "space"?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I've never done "blogs".......is this space for blogs?


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

I just made a myspace account, and i relized that I hate hate hate talking about myself!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

I didn't find Myspace but I did find Glitter Maker.


Now lets see if I did it right. lol


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Nov 6 2005, 01:21 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

LOL!! No...I have never blogged either. I just went there to find some people I lost contact with. However, it is an option, if you want to start! :lol:


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

www.myspace.com/chesneylvr03</a>


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

> I just made a myspace account, and i relized that I hate hate hate talking about myself![/B]




LOL!!! This is so funny! What I posted this 3 months ago...now I can't go 3 hours without checking my page. 

GO Add me!
http://www.myspace.com/brooksbh


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Never went on it but going to check it out. I'll be your new friend but we kinda know each other a little bit from here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just like being here??

I like all my new friends here


Dede and Chloe from down under

PS I havent got anymore time to be somewhere else!! LOL I spent lots of time here.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> PS I haven't got anymore time to be somewhere else!! LOL I spent lots of time here.[/B]


Tell me about it. with this site (SM) I don't even have time to feed Sparkey









But seriously, I heard very bad things happening at myspace. Please be careful. There are these old men in chat rooms that pretend they are young, send graphic pictures and then meet up with the girls and boys and you know the rest. It's all over the news these days. I don't really know what this site is about and most likely wont bother to go there. 

I feel much safer here


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah, I don't talk to anyone I don't know. I just add friends from high school, friends that I know and people from here and the Kenny Chesney fan club I'm a member of. I don't add anyone that I don't know.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I have a page there (I'm friends with Lacey and have been for some time). It's a great place to find old friends and to meet new interesting people. I think that site should be for adults only. Everyone knows not to give personal information over websites, some KIDS don't and they get themselves in trouble because of it. Otherwise it's a fun site to belong to, I'm pretty much addicted to that site too...lol.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I agree!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I was just curious if anyone else is on myspace.com? I am in need of new friends!! hehe... let me know if you are myspace.com...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi I'm on myspace...wagirl98665.


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Be very careful what you post on myspace. Anyone CAN read your profiles/blogs and it is a known playground for predators. Not saying don't do it--just saying be very cautious....This is what one reporter wrote in a Utah paper and it's a little bit scary:

My space.com” has become a favorite internet chat room for teens nationwide.

And the numbers are staggering.

Hundreds, if not thousands of Utah high school students are becoming part of the latest fad to hit the hallways.

Some as young as twelve years old are logging on to teen chat rooms.

"It's like a competition to see if you can get as many friends as you can. I think it's to get more attention… more friends added,” said a teen-age girl who uses Myspace.com.

"We've seen, across the country, people we consider internet predators using Myspace and other accounts like that to try and find and locate kids and groom the kids into a relationship,” said FBI agent Patrick Kiernan.

One law enforcement officials calls the teen chat rooms "meat markets," for the young.

And some of the websites by Utah teens appear provocative.

Experts say the language and photos young girls are posting on their website is an invitation for disaster.

Debbie" is sixteen years old and was a "my space" customer. Her friend arranged a date with a boy using "my space."

"She told me he was 18 or 19,” said the teen.

"Debbie" and her friend met the so-called "teen", traveled to Ogden and went to his apartment.

"We started drinking mix drinks and I really don't remember what happened, “Debbie said. “But I remember just telling him, he kept asking me to kiss him and kept asking me to sit by him."

At that moment, "Debbie" realized she was in trouble and there was no escaping him.

"I kept telling him 'no' the whole night and he took me (crying) he took me into his room and he raped me," said Debbie.

It turned out the 18-year old she met through the chat room was a 28-year old man.

“You can have anybody out there a 35 year old, a 50 year old a 28 year old that says they're 13 and starts using the language that the kids use,” said FBI agent Kiernan.

By monitoring teen chat rooms sexual predators can go into anyone's home and chat with their young victims. Even more disturbing, the information can be used to find most anyone in their home.

"I'm looking for someone named Lexi?”

“This is she…”

We found another teen at her home in Davis County using information from her website." 

"It's creepy. i don't know, its weird that you would know that,” said Davis High student Kiara Dark. “I just thought it’s for my friends.

Kiara Dark is a "My space" user and likes to chat with her friends at Davis High. 

Her mother didn't know about the "my space" account.

"I had no idea. i mean i had seen her talking and seen her talking to her friends,” said her mother Kathleen Dark. “I’m not a computer whiz so I just though it was just e-mailing.”

Alexis' mother was also surprised when someone came asking for her daughter.

"Shocking, shocking,” said her mother Susan. “I had no idea an address could be found on my space..."

The Attorney General's office and F.B.I. want teens to know about the risks they're taking when they enter teen chat rooms. Their message to students is quite simple.

"Predators now go where the kids hang out and the kids hangout on line,” said Attorney General representative Meredith Mannebach.

The warning is a little late for teens like Debbie.

"I can't … it makes me, I can't sleep at night, I'm scared,” she said.

Authorities offer this advice for parents … talk with your child and develop house rules.

Authorities say a child can have a secure web page requiring passwords. They also say don't give out your last name, phone numbers, address, even where you work.

Also remember, even if you have house rules, your child can still log on at the library, school, and a friend’s house


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I can't understand why anyone would put their full address online. That is just stupid!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I can't understand why anyone would put their full address online. That is just stupid![/B]


I agree, that's just ignorant. Like I said, it should be for adults. I don't even have the place I live on my page. Just the general area. I have PIN-pointed where I live on this site's member map, you can actually SEE where I live.....maybe I should go take it down? The kids on myspace are joining when they know they're not supposed to. Even if the joining age limit was 35 you'd still get the little 12 year olds on there. They falsify information. BUT, they don't falsify the information that they SHOULD. There are other sites out there, even yahoo chat rooms and stuff where I heard about stuff happening. Myspace gets more negative publicity than it should. The funny thing is, the more negative publicity, the more little kids join....silly.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Just adding my link again. I don't think I have any of you added. Feel free to add me!

 http://www.myspace.com/chesneylvr03


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Linus McDuff has his page linked in my signature. I have my own "people" page. I'm his #1 buddy (I better be)! I'd love to be yours too.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I just started a page recently...I still want to make it fancy and stuff...but for right now it is really empty...I don't even have any friends unless my hubby is on there now.









Anyway...here is my page...Myspace page


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I also think Myspace gets too much bad publicity. I never heard of myspace when a friend sent me an email invite about a year or so ago. After my husband and I joined we heard about Myspace all over the news. It really does get a bad rap because of stupid kids. If you saw the pictures these young kids put on their myspace you would understand why they get targeted. The age limit used to be 18 (maybe it was 17) but so many young kids were lying about their age and getting hurt and raped because of all the information they give out to strangers. So they dropped the age to 13 or 14 but when you are that young your profile is automatically set to private. In fact anyone of any age can set their profiles to private. I see some of you have yours set to private and it's good. There is even a private setting where you have to know the person's last name or email address to even invite them to be your friend. I LOVE that and think all kids should be made to have that profile option. That way whoever is their friend HAS to personally know them. Plus you don't have to accept friends requests, you can deny anyone you want. I have denied many people. Some guys saying you are hot, add me, or all the bands that are trying to get their name out there. 

I stay away from the chat rooms too because they really just tick me off. There are forums like this one on there too and I am a member of a few but I hardly ever visit them anymore. I just like myspace to talk with my friends. 

My myspace is http://www.myspace.com/jodisspace for all those that didn't give a link and just a user name, I looked you up but couldn't fidn you, so add me if you like. I just ask that you also send me a message on here (with your myspace name) or myspace me telling me you are from SM so that I won't deny you lol. 

So basically all you guys from SM that are afraid of myspace, don't be, it's very secure if you make it be. I know when my kid is old enough to use the computer I will be tracking her every move and teaching her how to stay anonymous online so she won't get hurt. Parents need to educate their kids about the dangers of the Internet and then track what their kids do online so that you know they are doing what you teach them. I am glad my husband is a computer wiz. He found out his girlfriend was cheating on him by finding some seductive pictures she put online. She never meant for him to find them but what did she expect with a computer genius boyfriend? LOL, I am glad though because after her is when he and I started dating! Her loss, my gain!

And for all you Christians on SM there are christian equivalent to myspace out there. I just found one yesterday and my husband found several more. I am going to find the one I like best and join and tell all my Christian friends to join too. But I won't be getting rid of my Myspace because I love it too much. 

The bulletins on Myspace are down right now, but when they are back up I will check my husband's bulletin and give the Christian myspace links to you all.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

My silly daughter and her friends got together one day at school and started a MySpace page for me, and if you looked at my page you would agree some bored teens did that! It's about as busy a page as can be. I almost get a headache looking at it.

Also my daughter signed me up for a Group there called Maltese Owners. OH MY GOSH! Carrie, Brit and I have been trying hard to educate everyone there... they are seriously uneducated for the most part it seems to me. I seriously wish everyone here with knowledge would go there and post something... it's almost needed.

If you wish to check out my MySpace place... feel free to... just look for *I (heart) Sawyer*. Sorry I can't make the heart here for some reason. But it's heart as in "love" a little tiny heart. Beats me... my daughter is creative for sure. Her friends are nuts! hehehe

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> My silly daughter and her friends got together one day at school and started a MySpace page for me, and if you looked at my page you would agree some bored teens did that! It's about as busy a page as can be. I almost get a headache looking at it.
> 
> Also my daughter signed me up for a Group there called Maltese Owners. OH MY GOSH! Carrie, Brit and I have been trying hard to educate everyone there... they are seriously uneducated for the most part it seems to me. I seriously wish everyone here with knowledge would go there and post something... it's almost needed.
> 
> ...


you have to type "i ♥ sawyer" 

yeah, that group is pathetic! every time i go there i feel like the smilie hitting his head on the desk! i wonder WHAT in the WORLD these people are thinking! uneducated is an understatement. like the girl who threw her malt off the couch on to the floor because while playing he nipped her nose? OMG! 
and have you noticed....they all want to BREED their dogs?








they ALL think they know everything and give HORRIBLE advice!








i have to take a shot of tequila when i'm done reading their posts just to calm me down!


----------



## NewMommie (Jan 19, 2006)

You know for myspace we should start a group! That way it will be easier for us to look eachother up. You can just join it as one of your groups! I think I will.. I just did.. check out groups, 

http://groups.myspace.com/spoiledmaltese

So hope you all join! Just so we can find eachother!

So I'm the only one there right now- Lyly aka Newmommie!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Yes I used to go in there and educate people and I got alot of support but then people started being out right mean to me, so I don't go there anymore.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I opened a myspace account today, can someone please be my friend









http://www.myspace.com/judenjools


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm on MySpace too thanks to my daughters. I also joined a maltese owners group
but there are some realllllllllly mean people on there. They throw their maltese!


----------



## NewMommie (Jan 19, 2006)

> I'm on MySpace too thanks to my daughters. I also joined a maltese owners group
> but there are some realllllllllly mean people on there. They throw their maltese![/B]



Thats terrible! I just started up a new group for us all.. I posted the link earlier to join! We can start a fresh group for us all! Please join.. I'm trying to post a picture.. but i think that part of the site is down right now...

so hopefully we can post some more pictures there too!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Yes I used to go in there and educate people and I got alot of support but then people started being out right mean to me, so I don't go there anymore.[/B]


LOL!! i get nasty messages daily. but you see, i post through massimo, so i say "what? you don't have anything better to do than holler at a defenseless dog?"


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Carrie, can you add me to your regular account so you can take me off Massimo's page? I know you only want dogs on there and Fantasia doesn't have her own page.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Carrie, can you add me to your regular account so you can take me off Massimo's page? I know you only want dogs on there and Fantasia doesn't have her own page.[/B]


oh.....the only reason *he* no longer adds people is because stupid kids and psycho adults just wanted to add massimo as a friend. people that are maltese related are ok, but i can switch if you really want me to.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=232603
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since I made Tuck's myspace I must of had aleast 5 different naked girls requesting to be his friends. 
He just tells the "look, Im a dog, I don't care much for boobies"


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

here's Tuck's myspace. 

http://www.myspace.com/94615294

he's addicted. he's sick. I go to work at eight, he get on, and when I come home he's still on the computer. 

I mean, read a book or something.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=232669
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!! he gets them too. i think they're bots or something. they want him to join some sort of naked live chat. i say "i'm not into chicks that are into bestiality and i certainly do not want to see your goodies." 
freaks.


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

I made Ella a myspace! 

check her out! heheehe


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

What about babyboomers? We have no "space"?


> I might need a little "bigger" space


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I'm on MySpace too thanks to my daughters. I also joined a maltese owners group
> but there are some realllllllllly mean people on there. They throw their maltese![/B]


I don't think I have the "stomach" for MySpace.


----------

